# Which one is easier to trade into?



## potchak (Dec 28, 2007)

I am trying to plan 3 weeks in Hawaii in June 2009, and am using 3 separate 2 bd units for 3 different islands.

Here is what we are planning-
1 week on Big Island at Kona Coast 2 bd - for 2 Bd Plat summer Marriott Timberlodge (I think it is Sept 15-22, 2007)
1 week in Kauai at Marriott's Waiohai- using June 29-July 6, 2008 Waiohai week for this
1 week at either Marriott Maui Ocean Club or Westin Kaanapali Resort using a June 27-July 4 2008 week at Marriott Manor Club. 

The ones that I am concerned about are Kona Coast and the Maui ones. I have requested 2bds for all of them. Right now the requests are in for any week from June 4, 2009 through June 25, 2009. 

I am trying to convince hubby that we need to downgrade to a 1 bd to get our requests, but he wants a 2 bd in case we have family that want to join us.

The other problem is that we want to use frequent flyer miles to get there and I need to book those as soon as it opens 330 days in advance. 

What are my chances?


----------



## BonBiniGirl (Dec 28, 2007)

Hi Potchak    There are many TUG members out there who can offer lots of tips on trading and getting what you want, but I thought I would share our experience.  We traded our Aruba 2 bedroom for 1 week in Maui and 1 week in Kauai last May.  The tough part is getting back to back specific weeks.  We put our request in 1 year in advance. Within a day or two we received our Kauai confirmation, but it took 7 months to get our confirmation in Maui.  It was definitely a bit stressful waiting for that Maui week & I am sure there is a better way to go about reserving.  We are new at the Marriott trading system and I am determined to master it     Good Luck!  Let us know when you get your weeks booked.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Dec 28, 2007)

The 2 BDRM in Maui for a prime summer week will be the big challenge for you. With that said, if you become willing to accept a 1BDRM your chances improve dramatically.

As for the FF seats, this is getting tougher and tougher. Make sure to consider upgrade seats as well, if you can't get full FF seats.

Regards.
Joe


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 28, 2007)

Personally, I wouldn't visit 3 islands - remember each time you change islands you waste most of a day, so on a 3 island trip, that's 5 travel days that you lose out of 3 weeks.  

Did you know that from Maui you can make day trips to two other islands without actually moving?

Lanai-

Trilogy has a fantastic all-day catamaran trip that includes 3 good meals, snorkeling, a tour of Lanai City, Beach Activities, etc. It's our all-time favorite Maui activity-
http://www.sailtrilogy.com/adventures/lanaisunset/index.html

This last trip, we did a privite, 4WD island tour, and if you mostly want to see the island, it's excellent.  We took the ferry over and we met at the dock by our guide.  We even saw TWO monk seals together, lounging on the beach - very rare to see 2 together!  After our guided tour we had lunch (on our own) at the Four Season's Hotel where we watched dolphins playing in the bay and then we walked a short distance down to the beach where we snorkeled.  We had our choice of 3 after noon ferries to take back to Maui.
http://www.go-lanai.com/reservation...ge_size=1&current_page=1&actkey=596&catkey=29

Molokai-
You can fly to Molokai or take the ferry.  The ferry trip is about 1 hr. 45 min. and can be rough coming back.  If motion sickness is a problem, you might want to consider flying or at least take precautions.  If you primarily want to visit the Kalaupapa (leper's coloney) then I would suggest flying instead of the ferry, because the only way down to the coloney is to fly, hike, or ride a mule.

Molokai Ferry & Island Tour -
http://www.molokaiferry.com/molokaiday.html#Alii Tour

Leper's Coloney tour-
http://www.muleride.com/rates.asp


----------



## philemer (Dec 28, 2007)

potchak said:


> What are my chances?



You have two chances-slim and very slim.  Three consecutive weeks on three different islands will be a Herculean feat. I think that is TOO much time spent in airports & traveling to and from the airports. I would settle on two islands for the three weeks. I'd suggest two on the BI and one on Kaua'i or Maui. Maui is always the toughest exchange. Are you just using II? I've switch my main exchange co. to TPI because they have pretty good inventory in HI. Check them out at www.tradingplaces.com and look under "Exchange" and then "online search & exchange". Remember that a lot of their weeks never make it to this list because people like me have ongoing searches in effect. I've always gotten the week and Island I've wanted.


----------



## potchak (Dec 29, 2007)

We are using II because we have already depositted our weeks there. I am trying to convince hubby to do only two islands and when we go back in like 5 years catch the other island. He really wants to do 3 islands, and specifically the Big Island. I agree that the travelling back and forth to different islands will be a hassle, but he thinks 5 days out of 21 isn't so bad. I kind of want to do 2 weeks at Kauai at the Waiohai because I just absolutely loved it there. 

Maybe I should just wait and see since we are still well over a year out- maybe we will get lucky.

Should I call up II and tell them I would like 3 back to back weeks so they can put that in their system? Is there a way once one trade comes in we ask them to stick with that check in day so we are not bothering with hotel nights?


----------



## jlr10 (Dec 29, 2007)

Getting 3 weeks back to back is possible.  We go for 3 weeks back to back every other year, using our summer desert week for 2 of the weeks.  The biggest keys are requesting early and being flexible and patient.

When placing your request put in a request for all possible weeks for all requested islands.  Keep a daily watch on your requests.  Once you get the first request confirmed amend the other 2 pending changes for the week before and after the confirmed request for the other 2 islands.  Once the second request is confirmed, amend the final pending exchange to the week before and the week after the 2 confirmed exchanges.  You can request specific check in days with II, providing the resorts requested have those days as check in dates, to avoid losing a day or having a gap between exchanges.  

Getting the Big Island trade should not be hard, nor should Waiohai, especially since you are requesting with a Waiohai.  As for Maui although not impossible, what you are requesting is more likely improbable. IMHO getting a trade to Maui is the hardest of the islands, getting a 2 bedroom even harder, especially with the resorts you have requested in a summer season.  

We requested a 2 bedroom on Maui 2 years out in three different resorts.  Finally at 5 months out we downgraded our request to a 1 bedroom and were confirmed at 4 months out.  So I would recommend keeping the request for the 2 bedrooms on the Big Island and Kauai and amending to a 1 bedroom on Maui, and perhaps expanding your requested resorts.  You will greatly improve your chances.-Tell you husband family can visit on the other 2 islands but Maui will be your couple get away.

As for seeing 3 islands in 3 weeks we frequently do this.  Most resorts offer a place to stash your luggage early.  So go early to the next island, stash the luggage, and spend the day doing some sightseeing and then check in later in the day.  Yes, you will lose part of the day travelling between islands, but you will get to experience the feel of the different islands.   I have found the airport is a great place to relax.  It is where I sit still, close my eyes and concentrate on the fragrances and the tropical breezes on my face, or as a friend and I have called it 'Being kissed by God.'  After all any place in Hawaii, even an airport, is one of the best places to be.   Each family is different, do what works best for yours.


----------



## cgeidl (Dec 29, 2007)

*four weeks in a row starting tomorrow.*

We are doing New Years at the Royal Sea Cliff on the Big island then to Oahu for three weeks.We have double booked one night so will lose one night and need one night on 19 January. We often go to Hawaii and sometimes on short notice a s we fly Space Available with the military,
We seem to get clean comfortable well managed resorts but never a Marriott's yet. There are lots of places on the Big Island and Kauai we have found and fewest on Maui but that is the Island we choose to visit less. We have rented Maui condos if space not availab le in timeshares.


----------



## potchak (Dec 29, 2007)

After discussing this topic with hubby again, he agreed we should stick to 2 islands. I have now changed our requests so that we request Hanalei Bay 2 bd in June instead of Maui. Will this be an easier exchange?


----------



## Dean (Dec 29, 2007)

potchak said:


> After discussing this topic with hubby again, he agreed we should stick to 2 islands. I have now changed our requests so that we request Hanalei Bay 2 bd in June instead of Maui. Will this be an easier exchange?


No reason not to list both and see what happens.  Frankly I'd say you have a decent chance of getting the Maui option with what you are searching with and given that you're 18 months out.  KCR should be by far the easiest of the options you've listed and my concern is that you're overpaying for it with the week you have listed.  Good luck, I hope it works out.


----------



## potchak (Dec 29, 2007)

I appreciate the thoughts, but we have gotten great weeks with our bonus certs that we have gotten with our original week, so I do not feel we are over paying. Anything in Hawaii to me is worth any of my units. 

I think we are going to continue with the 2 islands mainly because we will not lose as much food. Even if we are going across the island, we can still keep the majority of our food. We also haven't been up to the Princeville end of Kauai, so this will give us an entire week there. 

Has anyone stayed at the Hanalei Bay resort? Do they know if they have high speed internet access? We will have to work one of the weeks and want to make sure they have internet? How bout AC? I have heard that there are a couple of resorts that do not have AC.


----------



## potchak (Dec 30, 2007)

Ok, I got talked into changing my request again. Now we are requesting Maui Ocean Club, Westin Kaanapali and the Hanalei Bay Resort. Whichever one comes up first, wins! Although, I did change them to specific weeks. so now I have:

6/4-6/11 -- Any of the Kona Coast resorts
6/11/-18 -- Maui Ocean Club, Westin Kaanapali, and Hanalei Bay
6/18-6/25 -- Waiohai

I just want our Waiohai week to be last since it is the most relaxing one, and since we are fighting for 2 islands on one request, I would want that one to be the week before Waiohai. 

What do you think? Am I being too restrictive now?


----------



## thinze3 (Dec 30, 2007)

potchak

Why don't you use your Waiohai to try and get Maui? You should be put way high on the pecking order list for one of the few 2BR Maui deposits that come along. Then you could use one of the other weeks for Waiohai, as it is an easier trade than a 2BR Maui.

Just a thought. Good Luck


----------



## jlr10 (Jan 1, 2008)

potchak said:


> .
> 
> Has anyone stayed at the Hanalei Bay resort? Do they know if they have high speed internet access? We will have to work one of the weeks and want to make sure they have internet? How bout AC? I have heard that there are a couple of resorts that do not have AC.



Hanalei Bay does not have WiFi, and there are no current plans to add it.  If I remember correctly the units do have access, but via a phone or cable modem.  They also have computers at the front of the restaurant for use.

They do have air conditioning, and there is no charge to use it.  It is on sensors so if you leave the room for a period of time it will shut off.  Most people will tell you you won't need air conditioning in Hawaii.  I usually disagree with that statement. But at Hanalei Bay we rarely use the AC as it is cooler and has nice breezes.  But for those who want it, it is in the units.


----------



## potchak (Jan 2, 2008)

I do see they have high speed internet access in the rooms, and that is what is important to me, especially if I have to work. 

As for using Waiohai to get Maui, I would rather use it to get my Waiohai because I definitely want to go there - I love that place and as an owner, I might be able to trade into an Oceanview... keeping my fingers crossed, although, Island view there is gorgeous too if you can get the interior pools.


----------



## JLB (Jan 2, 2008)

We still timeshare the 1.0 version, but I would be tearing my hair out, which I can't much afford to be doing, if I was trusting such a tough request to an ongoing search.

I would want to be doing it myself, or to at least have it be something I had searched frequently, so was familiar with.

If I was doing it, which would be through RCI, I would do a manual search to see what was there now.  If I could find something, even 1-bedrooms, I would take them, so that we could plan everything else.

Now I would find:  A Total of 4 Resorts were found for PACIFIC COAST AND HAWAII/HAWAII 

I would search the same timeframe in 2008, to see what I might expect closer in:

A Total of 6 Resorts were found for PACIFIC COAST AND HAWAII/HAWAII 

Once I booked the three weeks, I would continue to search even up to the last day I can, and switch up in the 14-day window, or sooner if possible.

That is how I would do it through RCI.


----------



## philemer (Jan 2, 2008)

The great thing about RCI is that you can have an Ongoing Search working for you 24/7 *and* you can jump in any time and do a manual search. Just make sure your Ongoing Search settings are set back before you log out. Not sure if II has that ability or not.


----------



## Dean (Jan 2, 2008)

philemer said:


> The great thing about RCI is that you can have an Ongoing Search working for you 24/7 *and* you can jump in any time and do a manual search. Just make sure your Ongoing Search settings are set back before you log out. Not sure if II has that ability or not.


Yes they do.


----------



## potchak (Jan 3, 2008)

II doesn't even make you give up your current ongoing search.

I search every day for all of Hawaii with my various units in II, but until we get closer anyway, I probably won't see anything. Also, I have been told many times that I will not see anything online for what I am looking for until flexchange since the since units I am looking for typically get snagged with ongoing searches.


----------



## debraxh (Jan 3, 2008)

I think visiting three islands in three weeks is fine.  I only see it as "losing" about half a day for interisland travel which is worth it to me.  You may be able to pack food in your checked baggage and I've read that others even check a cooler full of food without any problems.

II doesn't generally get deposits as early as RCI so I wouldn't be too concerned if you don't get a match for awhile.  Good luck!


----------



## LisaRex (Jan 4, 2008)

Summer is high season for the same reason that the holidays are high season - because kids are out of school.  Kids in Ohio tend to get out of school the last week in May or very early June.  However, schools in the South tend to let out much later - mid-to-late June.  I don't know about the Western states, but I have found it much, much easier to find accomodations the first 2 weeks of June vs. the last 2 weeks of June because I'm only competing with half the country as opposed to the entire country.  

I know that the Marriott Maui Ocean Resorts and the Westin Kaanapali will be very busy in the summer with families.  While people have reported good success trading into them during off season (April, May, November, early December), I'd be very surprised if a non-SVN or non-Marriott owner was able to trade into them in mid to late June.  Early June probably has a better chance for reasons listed above.  

Of course all resorts will have the same problem. So I guess my advice is to include the location I wanted to visit the most, as well as the location which I think would be the hardest trade, as Week 1 and 2.  Cause Week 3 would probably be the toughest trade of all.


----------



## winger (Jan 5, 2008)

potchak said:


> ... so now I have:
> 
> 6/4-6/11 -- Any of the Kona Coast resorts
> 6/11/-18 -- Maui Ocean Club, Westin Kaanapali, and Hanalei Bay
> ...


In regards to better likelihood of making a 3-week Hawaii stay happen in summer, which is better?  Narrowing down the resort timeframes (like Potchak's done) and thus knowing which FF tickets to get ?  

or 

Leave resort dates open until you get first one booked, then narrow the next two resorts until the2nd one gets booked, then narrow the 3rd week. Once that last week is book, seek out the FF seats?


----------



## alanraycole (Jan 5, 2008)

*Kauai*

I own two of the resorts you are requesting and I think those two are the choicest of all resorts. Hanalei Bay is my favorite because of its view... best view from a resort I have EVER seen. The grounds are beautiful too. The rooms don't measure up to a Marriott, but, the view and the location wildly make up for it.

I also love the Waiohai, especially if you are lucky enough to land not just an ocean view, but an ocean front... although they don't separate the two. You own at the Waiohai, so I don't need to tell you about its excellence.

I have stayed at the Kona Coast Resort and I follow the policy that if you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all... so I fall silent, except to say I considered it a nice place to sleep. Have you been there? Have you checked out other options? I don't have any alternative recommendations in II (I haven't been to any others), but if you have an RCI trader, I strogly recommend that you consider the Hilton.

To see views of both the Hanalei Bay Resort and the Waiohai, follow the link in my signature.


----------



## potchak (Jan 6, 2008)

No RCI traders so stuck with Kona Coast I think. I have heard the others just aren't the same quality. I went with Kona Coast with the Tug reviews. It was rated the best in II for the Big Island. If anyone else has a different suggestion, I will gladly add it to the request. I was kind of hoping for an Ocean Front local, but, not many in the Big Island.


----------

